# Assign #2: Blur:Slow shutter speed



## Nikon Fan (Apr 30, 2005)

We had a nice turnout for the first photo assignment, so a big thanks to all the participants.  The theme for this week will be a more technical theme, one that KSmattfish suggested in fact   The theme *Blur: Slow Shutter Speed* The end date for this will be next Saturday, May 7th.  Good luck and challenge yourself to try new things


----------



## lilithvalentine (Apr 30, 2005)

awesome topic.. good luck to all that enter. Unfortunately my camera doesn't have the option of adjusting the shutter speed *shrugs* thems the breaks i guess. I can't wait to see people's shots for this one.


----------



## LaFoto (May 1, 2005)

I can only use my film camera for that and therefore won't ever be able to meet the time limit of only one week, for I'd have to finish the roll of film, hand it in, wait for the prints to be back...


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

It's an assignment though, not a contest...I don't see the problem with handing it in late...do any of you see a problem?


----------



## lilithvalentine (May 1, 2005)

I don't have a problem.. in that case I MAY be able to participate. my bro in law got a cannon EOS 750 that he was given the other day, and told me i could borrow if i wanted. Only thing is no money to get film or a new battery - so if my tax refund gets here in time i can hopefully participate


----------



## MUSICkeepMEalive (May 1, 2005)

For all of you guys like me that can't adjust shutter speed, is it okay ti just take a picture then CG it and make it blurred?


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 1, 2005)

MUSICkeepMEalive said:
			
		

> For all of you guys like me that can't adjust shutter speed, is it okay ti just take a picture then CG it and make it blurred?



I'd say so   The whole point is to get people to take pictures with certain things in mind, so whatever it takes to do it works for me 

As far as them being late that's no problem either...I personally like the deadline to force myself to do it, but other circumstances are understandable   Again the point is to challenge ourselves to do things we wouldn't do and to get out there and shoot, so I say post em late  Better late than not at all!!!


----------



## lilithvalentine (May 1, 2005)

I know this is kinda a silly question to ask but what did you mean by CG? (this probably should be posted in the question adn answers section but since somene mentioned it in this thread i figured i wouldn't get in too much trouble for asking in here).


----------



## ferny (May 1, 2005)

Computer Generated. He just means to photoshop it.


----------



## lilithvalentine (May 1, 2005)

ooooooooooooh okay i get it now.. thanks for the help with that  i get slightly confuzzled with terms like that sometimes .


----------



## ksmattfish (May 1, 2005)

lilithvalentine said:
			
		

> Unfortunately my camera doesn't have the option of adjusting the shutter speed



What camera are you using?  Do you have any exposure mode choices?  

Many point-n-shoots have a night scene mode that sets the shutter low.  Choosing landscape mode will close down the aperture for lots of DOF, and then the shutter has to slow down to make up for the light loss.


----------



## lilithvalentine (May 1, 2005)

i'm using the EyeQ Duo 1.3MP I found some of the basic stats about it and this is what it says about exposure...
Exposure: Auto exposure and auto white balance

as far as I know this one doesn't have a night option on. though i found some settings that might be where it would be if i had it.. AWB, Sunny, Fluorescent and tunsten? thats the only place it could be (i've got through all the settings on here and thats the only one that seems semi related). Like i said its a cheap 50 camera, i didn't really expect much from or for it to have last as long as it has lol.


----------



## AudioInjectedSoul (May 2, 2005)

Just a quick one.

-Steve-


----------



## BadRotation (May 2, 2005)

Here is my entry.


----------



## nomav6 (May 4, 2005)

This is Pete Fitzpatrick from one of my fav. bands clem snide, they came through my town and I got to hang out with them before the show, they said I could take as many pics as I wanted, after the show we hung out some more and they put me on their list as their photographer and I got to tour with them for a week. One of the best weeks of my life, although it did wear me out driving 3-4 hours away for a concert then hanging out for a couple hours with the band, then driving back home only to go to work at 6am and to start all over again but it was well worth it.





 50mm f/1.8 .3seconds


----------



## wls3 (May 6, 2005)

I'll give this a try. Slow shutter speed? Slow is relative I guess.

Bill


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 6, 2005)

Tommorow is the technically the last day to turn pics in...although feel free to do so afterwards even though a new assignment will be posted


----------



## BadRotation (May 6, 2005)

Here is one more...


----------



## LaFoto (May 6, 2005)

OK.
The longest of trains (this was practically "neverending"):


----------



## Wilson (May 6, 2005)

Grand Central


----------



## Meysha (May 6, 2005)

Wow.. Cool train LaFoto. I didn't even see it at first coz it's so long.

Here's mine:




I went into the city to get a night version of my Capitol Panorama I posted earlier. But there was a huge 'Roller Bladers' gather with a hundred or so people (at 10:30pm = weird!) Anyway, I had to hang around a bit for them to leave, then I grabbed this shot for this thread.

Thanks for running this idea, It's really getting me out there taking pictures!


----------



## dalebe (May 7, 2005)

here's one of my kids messing around as usuall! i already had it set on a fairly slow shutter speed so i shot this.


----------



## Meysha (May 8, 2005)

Yay! This was like the first time ever in my life I've handed an assignment in on time!

Mrs Amanda, what will our next assignment be? and when do we get our marks back for this one??? I'm hungry,,,, I think I just heard the bell...Miss! The bell rang.. can we go???

btw Thanks for this! It's just the motivation I need to get out snapping!


----------



## Jaffapie (May 8, 2005)

aaah, for the sake of contributing


----------



## tempra (May 8, 2005)

Just remembered this one, might fit in here.


----------



## pursuer (May 8, 2005)

Better late then never


----------



## Canon Fan (May 9, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> It's an assignment though, not a contest...I don't see the problem with handing it in late...do any of you see a problem?



YAY! I get to enter!!!!

Going to be posted elsewhere here also  but here goes . . .


----------



## axom (May 12, 2005)

really reallllyyy late....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 12, 2005)

Very, very late!!!

Star Trails! The fastest and longest blur you're likely to get!  






And slightly out of focus to spread the colours of the stars better.






(Sorry about the rubbish scanner! Multifunction office thingy until I get a new flatbed!  )


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## IonSpeedMaster (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## cowboyfranko (Sep 22, 2007)

I know its late, but I took this a while back and wanted to share.


----------

